# After bad experience with Aria I would like to introduce ?



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Some of you read about my experience with my previous pup Aria, who, because her prey drive was very high and would not allow me to be boss forced me to have to send her back to the breeder. 
On Monday I flew from Seattle to New York City to pick up my new puppy. I would like to introduce Alkarah's Nights on Broadway at Siebenmark. Her mother is a half sister to Aria, but temperament wise she is very different. 
Not sure on name yet. I like Maddie, short for Madison but my daughter doesn't so that will be announced later.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations! Picking names that everyone in the family agrees with can be tough. She is a real cutie!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

What a sweet puppy. Her name sounds like an ASL. Maybe a calmer breeding. Finding a name everyone likes is challenging. Have fun with her. She is a cutie.


----------



## cherub737 (May 31, 2010)

Very beautiful pup....congrats on your new up and adventure. Hoping to see more posts of her!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Congratulations she's a cutie.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your new baby.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Alkarah is ASL, although they have brought in some WGSL.

Who are her sire and dam? I adore Wolfie and will be super envious if she's a Wolfie daughter.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

So the genetics for higher drive were from the sire side in your last puppy?


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Congrats she is so cute!! Glad you were able to get another pup and hopefully she will be a great fit with your family!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

As for call name - Nights on Broadway...who are your favorite Broadway characters?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

WateryTart said:


> As for call name - Nights on Broadway...who are your favorite Broadway characters?


name? BEE GEE because no one did the Nights on Broadway better than the Bee Gees 

-and then you can , as the song says be

"Blamin' it all on the nights on Broadway"


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

WateryTart said:


> Alkarah is ASL, although they have brought in some WGSL.
> 
> Who are her sire and dam? I adore Wolfie and will be super envious if she's a Wolfie daughter.


Close, she is a Waylon daughter and out of Wolfie's sister Elsa.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> So the genetics for higher drive were from the sire side in your last puppy?


No, I think it came from the mother's side as the sire of my last pup is the grandsire of this pup. They are polar opposite in temperament.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

WateryTart said:


> As for call name - Nights on Broadway...who are your favorite Broadway characters?


We are considering Sophie.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

lalabug said:


> Congrats she is so cute!! Glad you were able to get another pup and hopefully she will be a great fit with your family!


I have a feeling that she will be a perfect fit. All three of my cats, my two parrots and both of my horses have sweet and calm temperaments so she will fit right in.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

She is gorgeous! All the best!!


----------



## Ahamel13 (Mar 5, 2017)

How long did you wait before contacting breeder about your first one that didnt work out. I'm heart broken right now and torn on whether to keep our 5 month old. Hes so high energy drive and dominant that its hard sometimes to even enjoy him. I just dont know what to do. Totally different than my first GS. I hope your second cutie works out for you. I feel mine would be better with someone that can put him to work and do all the training that he is made for. But then I get upset on the idea of getting rid of him.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Ahamel13 said:


> How long did you wait before contacting breeder about your first one that didnt work out. I'm heart broken right now and torn on whether to keep our 5 month old. Hes so high energy drive and dominant that its hard sometimes to even enjoy him. I just dont know what to do. Totally different than my first GS. I hope your second cutie works out for you. I feel mine would be better with someone that can put him to work and do all the training that he is made for. But then I get upset on the idea of getting rid of him.


5 months is very young still. I would see a trainer who is practiced in GSDs. You might just have a puppy stage thing going on.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

5 month olds can be brats and you have to work them through it. His mother wouldn't accept this either. Hire a good trainer and don't give up yet. He may turn out to be your dream dog when he is 2.5 years old (sorry).
Caroline, please remain vigilant about her, don't get blinded by the cuteness. She is wired for pack structure and currently in the soft fur-ball stage. Wait and see until she is about 11 weeks old. This is when the land sharks emerge. Hope you don't have to deal with this though. Not all of them do. Curious to follow your and her journey.
By the way, what has become of Aria?


----------



## Ahamel13 (Mar 5, 2017)

To top it off we have been dealing with an awful land shark since 10-11 weeks old. Kids are afraid to play with him. They ask me first if he is in a biting mood. I'm trying to wait it out but I feel bad the longer I wait the more attached he will get to us and then making him start over.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ahamel13 said:


> To top it off we have been dealing with an awful land shark since 10-11 weeks old. Kids are afraid to play with him. They ask me first if he is in a biting mood. I'm trying to wait it out but I feel bad the longer I wait the more attached he will get to us and then making him start over.


Waiting it out won't stop him. Get help before he becomes too much to handle. Or bring him back to the breeder while he is still easy to adopt out. Where are you located and who is the breeder (website?)


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> So the genetics for higher drive were from the sire side in your last puppy?


 No from the Dam's side.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2017)

Beautiful. She looks like a Maddie!


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Beautiful. She looks like a Maddie!


 Here she is now.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

She's very beautiful! Are you showing her?


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

tim_s_adams said:


> She's very beautiful! Are you showing her?


Thank you, yes I am. Plus doing obedience.


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

She is beautiful! fellow 4H'er?


----------

